# The State of Indiana Becomes a Home-Based Baking State



## ddenay (May 16, 2009)

In the last legislative session (State of Indiana), an exemption was added for home-based processing of products that are not "potentially hazardous food products" and are sold at a farmers market or roadside stands (see statute below). The link below is guidance from the Indiana State Department of Health regarding this exemption:
http://www.in.gov/isdh/files/HEA_130...al_6_11_09.pdf

If you have further questions, I would recommend contacting the Indiana State Department of Health, Division of Food Protection. Their main phone number is 317/233-7360 and email is [email protected].

How is this important to bakers? A number of bakeries have closed in recent months and a number of pastry chefs/bakers are losing their jobs. If you are interested in starting a home-based bakery there are 13 states that have "cottage laws" which allow state citizens to bake from home and sell to the public for profit.

The state of Alabama passed a "cottage law" on April 21, 2009 so bakers can now start a home-based bakery in AL.

Hoping bakers who need to...will take advantage of this...I am available to answer questions about home food processing, I teach (How to Operate a Home-Based Bakery face-to-face/nationwide) for Wake County Public School System Lifelong Learning in Raleigh NC...North Carolina is also a home-based baking state.

The legislators in Texas are still dragging their feet, I have an email into the governor's office to see if they will act on the bill before December 2009.

Hoping bakers who need to...will take advantage of this...I am available to answer questions about home food processing, I teach (How to Operate a Home-Based Bakery face-to-face/nationwide) for Wake County Public School System Lifelong Learning in Raleigh NC...North Carolina is also a home-based baking state.

The legislators in Texas are still dragging their feet, I have an email into the governor's office to see if they will act on the bill before December 2009.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

Where can you find a list of the 13 states that have "cottage laws?" Thanks, Emily


----------



## ddenay (May 16, 2009)

Use this link:

State Compliance Information - Who can bake from home? | Cooking With Denay

Happy Baking:bounce:


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## ddenay (May 16, 2009)

The state of Texas just lost it's battle the Bill died on the House floor...Texas bakers will have to wait yet another year. Denay


----------

